# Korean LED Red Glowing Bowtie Emblem and Debadged Gen 1 cruze



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

I got this on Ebay, and it was a real GM OE part from Korea. I think it was around $100 with shipping.

I was looking for black emblems for my Gen 1 Cruze, There was a black inlay for the front bow tie, and this black red glowing bow tie were the only factory options available. Both came from Korea and are GM. It's wired into the tailgate light so it comes on at night. I don't think I like it really, thinking about cutting the power wire.

I also had the Gen 2 Cruze redline edition emblem installed and removed the chrome Cruze and green 2.0 badge. A coworker thought it was a hybrid so I had to take it off LOL.


----------



## JustinLaLumiere (Dec 30, 2021)

Diesel4Ever said:


> I got this on Ebay, and it was a real GM OE part from Korea. I think it was around $100 with shipping.
> 
> I was looking for black emblems for my Gen 1 Cruze, There was a black inlay for the front bow tie, and this black red glowing bow tie were the only factory options available. Both came from Korea and are GM. It's wired into the tailgate light so it comes on at night. I don't think I like it really, thinking about cutting the power wire.
> 
> I also had the Gen 2 Cruze redline edition emblem installed and removed the chrome Cruze and green 2.0 badge. A coworker thought it was a hybrid so I had to take it off LOL.


Love the light up bow tie. 

I added a duramax badge to mine 
The amount of people that tell me I’m at a diesel pump was getting out of hand. 

Plus the big trucks love the duramax badge when I’m topping up DEF











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

JustinLaLumiere said:


> Love the light up bow tie.
> 
> I added a duramax badge to mine
> The amount of people that tell me I’m at a diesel pump was getting out of hand.
> ...


I don’t like it. I think it looks cheap and trashy. The plasti-chrome coating partially flaked off in the extreme heat we had this summer. It’s white underneath which looks better on my white Cruze.

Was thinking about changing the wiring so it lights up when I use the brakes instead of on with the license plate light.


----------



## JustinLaLumiere (Dec 30, 2021)

Diesel4Ever said:


> Was thinking about changing the wiring so it lights up when I use the brakes instead of on with the license plate light.



Might be easier to wire it to the third brake light in the rear window. That would remove the running light part though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

